
How do you build emotional and social skills for work? - smallacorns
There seem to be countless books, online courses and bootcamps that teach programming and technical skills but nothing how do people learn the softer skills required for the workplace?<p>In my past few jobs I&#x27;ve felt completely overwhelmed dealing with people.  I often got very upset by criticism as well as upsetting others without realising it.
======
blaser-waffle
The obvious softball answers are to talk to professionals (psychs, therapists,
etc.), and possible to watch some videos on youtube/udemy/lynda/etc. about
communication skills and interactions. I've used them before, and they're
useful -- even if just reminders of common-sense stuff.

In the broader sense, there is no way to get good at something without doing
it. My old boss used to use the "rock tumbler" analogy, in that a rock tumbler
makes rocks smooth by rubbing them against each other a lot. If you want to be
a smooth operator in a social sense, then you need to be around people and
"rubbing up against them" in a social sense quite a bit. Most of the truly
slick, very social people I know interact with others constantly, and have
done so in many contexts since they were young. Older manager types have tact
and grace because there were years when they didn't...

------
cjbprime
It sounds like you could use a therapist, if that's an option. Most people
don't find themselves completely overwhelmed by these interactions.

I'm not saying that to be mean or make you feel bad: it's normal to have
trouble dealing with some situations. But it means that just reading a book
about workplace soft skills seems unlikely to help here. The sort of thing
that helps might be more like exploring why this criticism is making you feel
so bad, in what sense it threatens your self-esteem, that sort of thing.

It's hard to comment on the part about you upsetting people without knowing
what you did, how they told you about it, and what you did when you found out.
I guess my general comment would be that a quick and sincere apology when you
do find out that you've hurt someone usually goes a long way.

------
LoSpietato
You might consider seeing a psychologist or whatever in this niche to find out
who you are.

Other option is to study about the topic

I would suggest you to watch on youtube Robert Sapolsky lectures human
behavioral biology as well Jordan Peterson maps of meaning adding to that jim
roth spechees these will give a chance to study about yourself

